# Pitbull rescue



## pitbull1776 (6 mo ago)

Hi all,

I wish the circumstances were different. My boyfriend’s nephew just recently took in a pitbull. I currently own one, have been training her since 8 weeks, and she’s a little love bug. However, his nephew’s (from the same litter as mine) was “adopted” from my boyfriend’s aunt. Long story short….
the pitbull is not being trained, or appropriately let out. He is kept in the room/crate for most of the day and his owner is unwilling to give him up to a rescue. The excuses for not letting him out are “he’s aggressive towards the cats” or “the other dogs don’t like him” EVEN THO NONE OF THEM ARE OUTSIDE WHEN I ASK! Beautiful boy, only 7 months old. Just a really really bad situation. Not sure what I can do :/ He’s the sweetest thing. I’ve talked to multiple rescues/pitbull owners and they say the only way to help the dog is for the owner to give him up. There has to be another way. 
To add to the situation…
There are three German shepherds living in ONE room. Two of them barely get let out. Landlord also does not allow dogs. Not sure if calling animal control would bring anything positive. Please help!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Unfortunately, there is little you can do unless the owner gives up the dog. As long as a dog has food, water, and shelter, there is nothing animal control can do. The landlord likely has the most power in this situation if it is written into their lease that they can't have pets, but you would have to decide if that's a can of worms you want to open. Some cities/counties also have a limit on how many pets you can own.

It's sad, but there is not a lot of regulation on how people are supposed to keep their pets in the US (I'm assuming you're in the US based on the flag below your avatar). As long as their basic needs are met, there's not anything any legal entity can do to remove a pet from their home.


----------



## thomaswhite (7 mo ago)

It totally depends on the will of the owner if he agrees to let them go out, they can otherwise I'm sorry for them.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

The only recourse you have is the landlord. 

This sounds a bit like a human mental health issue in addition to a very bad situation for the dogs (and an inappropriate use if confinement/crate). I _hope_ the dogs at least get out for the bathroom.

These types of situations are why so many landlords refuse to allow pets.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm afraid there's no good options here. So long as the dog(s) have shelter, access to water, are being fed, and don't have health problems that are going untreated, animal control can't really do anything. You can alert the landlord, but be aware that this could easily result in your boyfriend's nephew being evicted (and honestly that risk may have a lot to do with why he's reluctant to let the dogs out). What he's doing is catagorically not okay, and he should give up at least the pit (if not all the dogs) to rescue because he clearly isn't meeting their needs, but there's no way to force him to do that if they're not being legally abused or neglected.

If the house is full of animal waste or otherwise is an unsafe/unsanitary living situation for the human residents, you may try to reach out to local services that offer support for adults with self neglect or hoarding related mental health problems. It's possible they have resources or advice that will help with the root cause for why he's acquiring and keeping dogs this way.


----------



## Sparkles2022 (10 mo ago)

In my province it's illegal to not allow domestic pets, so landlords can't outlaw dogs and even if they do, that clause in the lease is null and void. 

I think the best bet is to work on the human. Ideally, you'd be able to better all of their lives - pitbull, shepherds and human(s?). Has anyone asked why he wants to get so many dogs? I'm willing to bet he goes from dog to dog as each of them disappoints his expectations, instead of seeking out training, which is typically much more expensive and longterm than getting another dog. 

Is there anyone you can talk to whom he trusts who would be willing to talk to him? What are his goals for these animals? Why did he acquire them? Is there a reason they at least can't go on walks?


----------



## thomaswhite (7 mo ago)

Sparkles2022 said:


> In my province it's illegal to not allow domestic pets, so landlords can't outlaw dogs and even if they do, that clause in the lease is null and void.


I agree.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

@Sparkles2022 Wow, that's pretty cool of your province! Unfortunately, I don't know of anywhere in the US with the same protections (they might exist, but are far from the norm). Leases banning pets is both very common and very enforceable (with exceptions for service dogs/horses and emotional support animals in certain circumstances). Back when I was living in a major US city it was nearly impossible to find apartments that allowed even small dogs without charging high fees and/or pet rent. 

Chances are, if this landlord finds out that this person has four large dogs, all of which being breeds that may impact the landlord's homeowner's insurance for that property, it's not going to end well. Best case scenario, the landlord is lenient and offers an ultimatum for when the dogs need to be gone, and if that happens they won't pursue eviction. Worse case, they start eviction proceedings immediately.


----------

